# What is the best Bang for your buck drum machine



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been looking at these drum machines and need someone with experience here.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 20, 2006)

FLStudio  

But try to get a old zoom rytmtrack 123 or 223 on ebay.


----------



## XEN (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a Boss DR770 and love it, but I can't find a PC based editor for it and do not have the patience to program the thing beyond the patterns it already has built in.


----------



## Dormant (Jun 20, 2006)

Drumkit from Hell Superior. It's an excellent piece of software. It comes with a sequencer, but it is also possible to sequence it through Guitar Pro, Cubase etc.

http://www.soundsonline.com/sophtml/details.phtml?sku=TT103

I assume this is for Recording?


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

I record with Pro Tools through my Shure SM57 using my MBox but I also like to practice with a drum machine too.


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

Roland PMA-5, hands down.


----------



## Drew (Jun 20, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> FLStudio



+1

Considering a fully-functioning demo with saving disabled but .wav export intact is available free-of-charge on the fruityloops.com website, and that the "realistic" drum kit coupled with a good 'verb is actually quite good, it's tough to think of anything better out there. It's free, and it kicks ass once you get the hang of the interface. What's not to like?


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 20, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I record with Pro Tools through my Shure SM57 using my MBox but I also like to practice with a drum machine too.



Tontrack has just realized EZdrummer, and it can be downloaded with crack on any torrent site or peer2peer program.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Tontrack has just realized EZdrummer, and it can be downloaded with crack on any torrent site or peer2peer program.



sorry I gave up crack I went to rehab and I'm off of it for good LOL


----------



## Cancer (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to assume that software is not an option. I have the Alesis sr-16, but my Bandmate has the most recent Boss. I would go with the Boss, it's more up to date than the Alesis (the sr-16 is a teenager, not many people know that), it has more samples than the Alesis, and it has bass, which the Alesis couldn't fake in its wildest, wettest dream.....


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 20, 2006)

what model is the latest boss and how much they run for?


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2006)

FLStudio.

Free demo version.

It wrocks.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 25, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> what model is the latest boss and how much they run for?



Boss dr-670 on Ebay...

Current bid=about 50$ = steal


----------



## Jesse (Jun 25, 2006)

Make friends with a drummer.... drum machines bother me. Ill use it for the odd song, But I prefer the sound of a drummer


----------



## Drew (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, but drum machines never smell bad and try to pick up your girlfriend, and I've never once seen a drum machine get drool all over the floor.


----------



## Jesse (Jun 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but drum machines never smell bad and try to pick up your girlfriend, and I've never once seen a drum machine get drool all over the floor.




LOL! Touche'


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but drum machines never smell bad and try to pick up your girlfriend, and I've never once seen a drum machine get drool all over the floor.





The problem with getting a drummer for instrumental music... is that you want to showcase. Well... the drummer wants to showcase too. Sure you want an amazing drummer, but he's probably going to want to pump himself into the mix really freakin high, and then also just rip the whole time... he's not supposed to be playing random pointless speed... that's our job.


----------



## Jesse (Jun 25, 2006)

David said:


> The problem with getting a drummer for instrumental music... is that you want to showcase. Well... the drummer wants to showcase too. Sure you want an amazing drummer, but he's probably going to want to pump himself into the mix really freakin high, and then also just rip the whole time... he's not supposed to be playing random pointless speed... that's our job.



No joke.. i found that if you dont give your drummer any coffee or pepsi or anything with alot of sugar or caffine they play better. On the Psychotonic recordings I refused to give him anything on most of the tracks.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but drum machines never smell bad and try to pick up your girlfriend, and I've never once seen a drum machine get drool all over the floor.



Plus they poop too much


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 25, 2006)

The latest Boss drum machine is the DR880, which I have. The samples are a big improvement over those in the DR670 and 770, and it's slightly easier to program and can do more stuff. But the 880 costs about $400, which is twice what you can get a used 770 for. I recommend going with a used 770 as a starter machine. I had one for awhile and it worked quite well.


----------



## TMM (Jun 27, 2006)

Reason 3.0 is the best drum machine... no questions asked. It can do everything, and only crashes as often as your computer does.


----------



## Exhale (Jun 27, 2006)

I own a DR880 and Id say its the most powerful and versatile standalone drum machine out there


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 27, 2006)

TMM said:


> Reason 3.0 is the best drum machine... no questions asked. It can do everything, and only crashes as often as your computer does.



Yeah, but that means you have record stuff in your PC, and some of us out here are a bit antediluvian for that. Personally, I found doing audio in the PC to be the biggest fuckin' headache. I'm sure it's great if you can afford some kind of custom-made ProTools rig or something. My Korg D3200 recorder never crashes, never has glitches or driver conflicts, and has absolutely ZERO latency.

For such an application, a Boss DR880 or 770 drum machine is perfect.


----------



## bulb (Jun 27, 2006)

if you are going to go for a software machine, drumkit from hell superior is light years ahead of the reason 3.0 kits. as far as a hardware one goes, you wont get the same sound or ease of tweaking, but it will be easier to get up and running. I know that boss makes some solid drum machines, but im not to savvy on the specific models...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 10, 2006)

I ordered this metronome a few months ago and I thought I canceled it but it's on its way here. Seems like it has some neat features, I'll post a review on it.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Boss-DB30-Dr.-Beat-Metronome?sku=213016


----------

